# DasherDirect payouts?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I downloaded the DasherDirect app and crated an account. Changed my payout preference to Dasher direct. I’ve been working all day but there’s still no $ in my account. I thought I would get paid after every delivery?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It works but it takes a day or two to start. I think the first day I still had to do a manual payout request, so within a couple days it will start showing every time you end your dash. You have to close out your shift to send the transfer.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I downloaded the DasherDirect app and crated an account. Changed my payout preference to Dasher direct. I’ve been working all day but there’s still no $ in my account. I thought I would get paid after every delivery?


Don't they charge you fees for that?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Don't they charge you fees for that?


No. Its a Doordash debit card. No fees and extra gas savings.
I feel more secure having it deposited to my bank every Tuesday.





DasherDirect | Get Paid | DoorDash


DasherDirect is a card designed exclusively for Dashers. With no-fees, daily deposits, mobile, cash-back rewards card. DasherDirect puts your money directly in your hands.




dasher.doordash.com


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> No. Its a Doordash debit card. No fees and extra gas savings.
> I feel more secure having it deposited to my bank every Tuesday.
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great deal....FOR THEM! So they get to hold the money and don't have to send it to your Bank. In effect, THEY will become your bank! Also, they get to collect merchant fees on all your purchases. So if you made 20k and paid for all your purchases using the DasherDirect card they actually made around $1400 on you! Times 100,000 drivers equals $1.4 million dollars!!! Not to even mention the interest and investment returns they'll earn off of the 20 million in cash reserves with your money!

Hurry up and get your DasherDirect card please, they would like the money they make off of you asap! Now they can get earnings from customers, restaurants, AND drivers. Brilliant!

No thanks, I'll just keep getting MY money once a week deposited in MY bank account. Sorry, I don't need to involve DD to become my bank or benefit from my purchases!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Sounds like a great deal....FOR THEM! So they get to hold the money and don't have to send it to your Bank. In effect, THEY will become your bank! Also, they get to collect merchant fees on all your purchases. So if you made 20k and paid for all your purchases using the DasherDirect card they actually made around $1400 on you! Times 100,000 drivers equals $1.4 million dollars!!! Not to even mention the interest and investment returns they'll earn off of the 20 million in cash reserves with your money!
> 
> Hurry up and get your DasherDirect card please, they would like the money they make off of you asap! Now they can get earnings from customers, restaurants, AND drivers. Brilliant!
> 
> No thanks, I'll just keep getting MY money once a week deposited in MY bank account. Sorry, I don't need to involve DD to become my bank or benefit from my purchases!


I mean for what they pay us the money is never there for more than a day or two anyways.

Free deposits and 10% cash back on gas, for now, it's usually 2%

And I can go to most ATMs and get a free withdrawal and just deposit it into another bank.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I mean for what they pay us the money is never there for more than a day or two anyways.
> 
> Free deposits and 10% cash back on gas, for now, it's usually 2%
> 
> And I can go to most ATMs and get a free withdrawal and just deposit it into another bank.


Not saying it's not convenient for those who need immediate money.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Not saying it's not convenient for those who need immediate money.


DD to me is gas, food and beer. That's about it. If it were some huge amount of money, it's still through a FDIC insured bank, it's not a fake prepaid account.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> DD to me is gas, food and beer. That's about it. If it were some huge amount of money, it's still through a FDIC insured bank, it's not a fake prepaid account.


Again, I'm not saying it's a bad deal for drivers, just pointing out the financial advantages for DD. That's why they offer it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The card is issued by Stride, they would be the beneficiary of the deposits being held, debit processing fees etc.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> The card is issued by Stride, they would be the beneficiary of the deposits being held, debit processing fees etc.


Great if it works for you! Do you have a no fee service ATM near you? Just checked, for me the nearest one is 48 miles away so I guess I'd be paying $2.50 each time I want money.

If pre loaded credit cards work for you that's great. Enjoy it and make sure you read and understand the terms of service and the "no-fee" fees.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Like I said its just pocket change that doesn't last very long. There's usually 2 free atms at most major intersections, certain gas stations, grocery stores, Walgreens and cvs all have them.

Previously I was paying 1.99 to cash out, plus the 10% cashback at gas stations is huge.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Rickos69 said:


> No. Its a Doordash debit card. No fees and extra gas savings.
> I feel more secure having it deposited to my bank every Tuesday.
> 
> 
> ...


10% cash back on gas currently. You'd be crazy not to use it at least for that.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> 10% cash back on gas currently. You'd be crazy not to use it at least for that.


I hear ya, but still, I don't think so. I want my money to go to my bank on a regular basis.
Its much easier to plan my finances that way.
I have GetUpside, and my 5% cash back on gas cards, and my gas company points.
I'm good.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You can use your other rewards in addition to the 10%.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> 10% cash back on gas currently. You'd be crazy not to use it at least for that.


Have you actually seen 10% cash back yet? On another forum people were saying 2% was all they were seeing and the 10% is only at participating stations. Have you received 10% yet?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Have you actually seen 10% cash back yet? On another forum people were saying 2% was all they were seeing and the 10% is only at participating stations. Have you received 10% yet?


Since day one.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Don't they charge you fees for that?


I started receiving the payouts. Supposedly the don’t charge fees.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Can I have the card and still get my deposits once a week in my bank? I’m in a fancy-shmancy exclusive credit union and they have all sorts of bells and whistles. They pretty much kiss my butt. 

I’d use it for gas. GasBuddy just gives me a few cents a gallon. 10% sounds good.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Not really you'd have to switch the checking and routing numbers all the time. 

You get free atm withdrawals so when you have a few hundred built up, I withdraw it and deposit in my bank.


----------

